# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  oral only cycle DOES work

## Freeeky

hey guys!

well here i am. bigger and stronger. 
Just came by to say that all you peeps who told me oral cycle will harm you more than help you was wrong. it's been 1month since i finished my PCT and i am bigger and stronger than ever. my training was. well. slappy to say atleast. and my diet was basicly: eat what ever you can whenever you can.
my cycle was like this:
day 1-14 10mg dbol everyday.
day 1-14 10mg nolvadex 
day 1-42 50mg oral winny
day 42-56 clen 
and of course clomid and nolvadex after.
since i have an injury in my chest i am restricted to only a number of excerices when it comes to chest and back. 
my gains where:
bench 65pounds (atleast, might very possibly be more)
legpress 140punds
weight went from 61.5 kg (125pounds?) to now 71kg (145pounds?)
by the way. i am still gaining wieght. currently @ 73kg
liver values is. well. normal=)

by the way. this is my second cycle. my first one was almost 2yrs ago when i was 17. it really ****ed me up. roid gut and all. now i am back and have no plans of juicing for yet another 2yrs.
im sorry i dont have any before pics but i do have these pics when i was @ 69kgs

----------


## Bruce willis

u juiced when u were 17!!!! bad

----------


## MMC78

> u juiced when u were 17!!!! bad


And at a whopping 135 pounds!

----------


## Makaveli_786

Your a little light to be gettin started on cycles bro but Im glad to see it worked for you.

----------


## 1-Cent

Bro you went from 125 to 145 in 14 months... 20lbs in 1 year and 2 months. You could have gained more than that naturally without any effort, at those doses 95% of anything you thought you felt was placibo. When I first started lifting when I was 15 I went from 135 to 150 in about 6 months and my diet was non-existant and I couldn't tell you what a training split was. I'm also a complete ecto so if you're not you could blow that out of the water.

Stop juicing and start reading about diet and training, you're too young and inexperianced for this side of bodybuilding, period. I'm going easy on you compared to some of the other posts your bound to get, just fair warning man.

----------


## Lozgod

> Bro you went from 125 to 145 in 14 months...


**** I wouldnt use steroids if that is all they did.

----------


## KAEW44

No one said orals dont work, ofcourse they work thats why people buy them,but the valid argument is that most orals are toxic to the liver, expensive, and gains arent at all big compared o injectibles! that is wy they are a bad bang-for-the-buck and they can cause harsh sides in return for small gains! thats not worth it! Dbol is the only one that can gove massive size gains in a short time but no one ever kept more than half of the gains on it, quick come=quick go! And dbol has harsh sides, winstrol is harsh on the hairline and liver and if you train hard enough it will make you snap tendons! Anavar is the only one with lvery little/no sides but it compensates by not giving any mass gains, hardly any. 
They all have their uses but doing them alone is a bad idea.

----------


## spywizard

10mg of dbol 
and 
50mg of winny for 6 weeks is not a cycle...

if it worked for you... cool........ i won't once you get bigger.. and say goodby to the liver.. 

I made it to 200 lbs natural... 5'9"......... 

so can you........

and stop whacking off so much... your forearms are huge........ your bi's are lacking.. 

but good striation....... 

good job.. 

try a test only cycle next time......... 

then you can compare the two and then................... you can come tell us we were all wrong.... 

peace

----------


## DoubleHelix

Man im not usually one to flame but you are too funny. You had no place juicing in the first place. It's a shame so many youngins don't wanna work for muscle and just want the easy way out. Oh wait sorry you maxed out your natural potential first right? Lol this thread is too funny.

----------


## Prime

actually guys he got the weight conversions wrong. 61kgs is 134lbs, 71kgs is 156lbs, and he said the cycle was 42 days long 1-cent.

----------


## iNvid

Got a pic of your liver AFTER an oral only cycle?  :Smilie:

----------


## thickmass

I think you'll laugh at yourself in years to come thinking you got a roid gut on your first cycle.

I mean really....

----------


## Physical_Specimen

^He dont have to laugh, I will do it for him  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Physical_Specimen

you know the saying though "Ignorance is bliss"

----------


## Latimus

lets see if you keep all your "gains"

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

> No one said orals dont work, ofcourse they work thats why people buy them,but the valid argument is that most orals are toxic to the liver, expensive, and gains arent at all big compared o injectibles! that is wy they are a bad bang-for-the-buck and they can cause harsh sides in return for small gains! thats not worth it! Dbol is the only one that can gove massive size gains in a short time but no one ever kept more than half of the gains on it, quick come=quick go! And dbol has harsh sides, winstrol is harsh on the hairline and liver and if you train hard enough it will make you snap tendons! Anavar is the only one with lvery little/no sides but it compensates by not giving any mass gains, hardly any. 
> They all have their uses but doing them alone is a bad idea.



I was waiting for someone to say that

----------


## Fat Guy

> Man im not usually one to flame but you are too funny. You had no place juicing in the first place. It's a shame so many youngins don't wanna work for muscle and just want the easy way out. Oh wait sorry you maxed out your natural potential first right? Lol this thread is too funny.


DoubleHelix this kid is 19 and you are calling him a youngin! Your public profile states that you were borne in 12/31/84, which would mean that you have not even turned 20 yet, which would put you at the exact same age as the youngins you reefer to. Now that is funny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Dude, theres enough hormones in young guys like you and me to gain naturally for a while freeeeky. 17? Shiit, coulda stunt your bone growth at that time. Then you end up smaller than you naturaly would. Did you even read one steroid book when you did that first cycle?

----------


## Badgerman

East Germans did oral only.....oral Turinabol on short cycles.....won alot of gold medals

----------


## Juggernaut

Orals work, powerlifters love them.....but they take them for meets....not to make gains in mass to keep. Bodybuilders love them to jump start a serious cycle.......from a personal observation the amout of weight you gained could have been done natural with a good diet, well executed workout regement and proper rest....and at your age (not jumping on you bro) it's all you need......hell, I'll bet we could fill pages with responces from the older bros saying they would love to be in your shoes with the test levels you have (had, if the orals screwed up things....not saying they did) currently.

----------


## MrDezel

Now just imagine what a little test could have done for ya!

I did an oral only once and within 3 months I had lost everything even with proper PCT. Can I ask why you decided to go the route you did with it all?

Also I would imagine your liver is in rough shape from the dbol and winny.

----------


## thickmass

> DoubleHelix this kid is 19 and you are calling him a youngin! Your public profile states that you were borne in 12/31/84, which would mean that you have not even turned 20 yet, which would put you at the exact same age as the youngins you reefer to. Now that is funny!


Well and truly "OWNED"


LOL

Dont ya hate frauds???

----------


## builtthekid

Man you really syhould of weighted i bet your growth is stunted to
and your tiny man you really could of gotten bigger naturally instead of relying
on aas to get you big without proper diet and excercise.

----------


## darkopz

I understand what it is like to be very skinny and feeling helpless. I weighed 115lbs until i was 19 but I have to agree with some of the other people that you could have made it their natually. In fact the 10mg of dbol probably didn't add that weight to you. The protein and cal intake is probably what did it. 

Anyone, Doesn't winny and dbol seem like a counterproductive stack?

You ought to be able to make it to 180-190lbs naturally. I believe the natual body weight for someone your height is around 190lbs(86.1826kgs). Someone correct me if I'm wrong about the natural weight.

The gains will slowly come if you keep working at it. That is what I have to tell myself everyday. The greater the solid gains you make the less likely you will lose them. 

I dont think you'll lose the weight you put on. You'll more than likley lose some strength though. 

Peace.

----------


## needmorestrength

Yea man stay Natty as long as possible!! I am 20 at 242 pounds now! I hit terrible plateaus and start thinking about roids.. but i'll just change my training a bit and its amazing how I keep gaining! eat like a mother to grow like a mother

----------


## big_mike

rofl at this thread..

----------


## SaTyR

> DoubleHelix this kid is 19 and you are calling him a youngin! Your public profile states that you were borne in 12/31/84, which would mean that you have not even turned 20 yet, which would put you at the exact same age as the youngins you reefer to. Now that is funny!


OWNED !

----------


## killagorilla187

whats a steroid gut?

----------


## DoubleHelix

I wouldn't say owned since im not the one taking steroids . I know im a youngin but I dont juice so that about sums that up assface.

----------


## tubbytank

what do you say to someone who does a second cycle at 17, looks like a stick figure, and will probably keep on doing it?
You need to take a step back and not **** yourself up. You are totally doing things the wrong way. You will gain more by training naturally at that age. Why post a pic of a skinny ass person? You need help, and I am torn between insulting you and worried about your health.

----------


## thickmass

Tubby

You say nothing... just laugh your ass off within hearng distance.

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

Wheres the after picture?

----------


## w_rballs

> Wheres the after picture?



that is the after picture

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

Guess he needs to rethink this.

----------


## DEVLDOG

> Wheres the after picture?


lmfao  :Devil Grin:

----------


## thickmass

Outta The Way!!!!

Hyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Guy Comin' Thru

Watch The Roidgut!!!!!!!!!!


 :Big Grin:

----------


## josh8416

man why did u do a cycle, not to flame, but u could of easily put on that wieght just from working hard and ur diet. why waist the money on roids, plus ur way too young, u have a lot to learn......

----------


## trainfreak

no need in the cycle youl lose that and be back to square 1, if your 130 and wanna gain a little do it naturally over a couple of years youl regret this shocking decision to roid up at that weight dude if u ever get serious u need patience unfortunately ....bad times

----------


## audis4

^^you joined in '06 and your bumping almost 5yr old threads.

way to go.

----------


## Big

> ^^you joined in '06 and your bumping almost 5yr old threads.
> 
> way to go.


my thoughts exactly  :What?:

----------

